# 60/40 split rear - where to get it



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I didn't know the Cruze came with out it.

What year and trim level do you have?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I would assume it's at least a second gen.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Not an aftermarket thing unfortunately, and as far as I know it's not an easy swap, your car would need to have the latches and releases in place for the 60/40 split to be functional.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Not an aftermarket thing unfortunately, and as far as know it's not an easy swap, your car would need to have the latches and releases in place for the 60/40 split to be functional.


This.

You would need to find the vin of a 2016/2017 LT then harass the parts guy for print outs of the back seat & trunk area. You would then need to source out all those parts with the dealer (AT A HUGE MARK UP) or try and see if the parts could be had from a vendor here or GM parts direct. You being the 1st one may mean you are gonna find out you need to drill this and or remove the bracket that permanently holds the seats to the back of the car. Bost likely you will be buying the 60 and 40 seat backs too.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What is the benefit here anyways?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm guessing being able to fold the seats down, instead of them being fixed? I'm surprised that level of complexity was even introduced - I can't imagine the cost is that much lower to make up for it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I'm guessing being able to fold the seats down, instead of them being fixed? I'm surprised that level of complexity was even introduced - I can't imagine the cost is that much lower to make up for it.


Same people somehow deleted the armrest in the L trim.... The RPO code is probably "L0L" or "WTF"


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Same people somehow deleted the armrest in the L trim.... The RPO code is probably "L0L" or "WTF"


GM has to many trim levels, like we need anything below the already spartan LS package. Guess that's one way to hide the yearly price climb or make the starting price seem better than the competition. How about sell better equipped more reliable car? seems like most would pay extra for that. 

I never understood the eco/manual cars not getting the arm rest either, Weight savings is one thing, convenience should never be placed second. My 2015 Sonic hatchback has no rear armrest like my 1LT Gen1 cruze did, I find I miss the option of throwing the change holder(GM smokers package ashtray) in the back or even just an extra drink for me or my passenger. Best part? it folds away when not being used.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> GM has to many trim levels, like we need anything below the already spartan LS package. Guess that's one way to hide the yearly price climb or make the starting price seem better than the competition. How about sell better equipped more reliable car? seems like most would pay extra for that.
> 
> I never understood the eco/manual cars not getting the arm rest either, Weight savings is one thing, convenience should never be placed second. My 2015 Sonic hatchback has no rear armrest like my 1LT Gen1 cruze did, I find I miss the option of throwing the change holder(GM smokers package ashtray) in the back or even just an extra drink for me or my passenger. Best part? it folds away when not being used.


They did it again in the L/LS trims taking that same arm rest away with the spares. I had no clue they took the 60/40 with it. 


They deleted the 2LT trim that made no sense at all after MY 2014 especially since Canada got 18's and push to start as options.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I didn't know the Cruze came with out it.
> 
> What year and trim level do you have?


2016 LS.



AutumnCruzeRS said:


> What is the benefit here anyways?


Right now the whole rear seat folds down, so the latches and brackets are in place. You have to release latches on both sides to get it to come down. The benefit is being able to have 1 or 2 rear passengers and still put long stuff in the trunk.

I run lots of Saturday errands with one or two of my kids. W/O a 60/40 split I have to run errands solo.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Seriously it will cost you almost as much as the upgrade from LS to LT which would have got you the split folding rear seat along with a ton of other standard features added as well as more available options. Think your gonna have to learn to live with it, no way it would be worth the cost of upgrade now.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Seriously it will cost you almost as much as the upgrade from LS to LT which would have got you the split folding rear seat along with a ton of other standard features added as well as more available options. Think your gonna have to learn to live with it, no way it would be worth the cost of upgrade now.


gone are the old days where you could buy a cheaper car. swap motor and trans from big more expensive sibling easily over the weekend. Gm knows marketing and will lose lets say 504 on the seats by making parts for a non 60/40 but that will entice most to jump to lt... the small loss will be worth to push the lt. Heck here at work the cars e sell most are 1lt/2lt


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Who thinks of these things at time of purchase? The option packages these days are so complicated.


----------

